# hello from San Antonio



## potshot (Aug 18, 2007)

just want to say hello, and tell y'all thanks for all I have learned from lurking on this site. there is truly a wealth of knowledge to be drawn from here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk potshot. Have fun here.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*hello from maine*

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Archery talk, I hope you'll stop by the Mutantville forum and say hi :wave:


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------

